# Photoshop eps problem - eliminating background



## ITTF Museum (May 17, 2004)

Hello Group,
I am working with Photoshop and Quark XPress, and I simply want to place an image with no background into a Quark picture box that has color set to none.
1. Photoshop, read in the .tif image, then using Magic Eraser tool, the entire white background was eliminated, resulting in a checkered light gray/white where the solid white background was.
2. Save it as a Photoshop eps, TIFF 8bits/pixel Preview, Encoding: ASCII, then checking all 4 option boxes: include Halftone Screen, Include Transfer Function, Postscript Color Management, and Image Interpolation 
3. Just to be sure, read the eps back in and it has the solid white background again!? Inserted it in the Quark picture box and sure enough the white background persevered in the pdf.
How do I do what seems like a simple task? These eps chaps are not very friendly!
Thanks for looking in - hope someone can steer me in the right direction.
Chuck


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Try saving as a GIF or PNG.


----------



## ITTF Museum (May 17, 2004)

Hello Slipe,
Thanks for looking in. Just now tried saving the magic-erased image as both a .gif and a .png ... opened them again in Photoshop to check the background and it was still the gray chekered background, so I had my hopes up ... but when inserting the gif or png into the Quark picture box (no color in picture box), the white background returns !? Also on the pdf generated from Quark. Same thing happens when saving as .eps

After the slick, quick and effective magic eraser technique I have exactly what I want - my image with no background, so it is really frustrating that I can't use the result.

Chuck


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The checkerboard pattern when you opened the image again in Photoshop means you saved it without the background. Within Adobe programs the background will remain transparent.

Your problem is with Quark. You might do a Google search for a possible solution specific to Quark.

I would hope Adobe will make the old Macromedia stuff more compatible with future releases. But that doesn&#8217;t solve your current problem.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have not used Quark for about 7-8 years, and even then had an old version, However...
It was possible then and worth a try now, to save your image as a .tiff file with clipping path to achieve the transparent effect you are looking for...
In photoshop open the original .tif with transparent layer. hide the background (transparent layer) and merge visible. Now, using magic wand tool, to select the empty areas in the image layer...while area is selected, go to the paths tool tab and select "make work path"...now in the paths tab, select that work path and convert to clipping path

Save the new image as a .tiff file and open with Quark. Besides allowing your page background to show through, this will also allow youe text to wrap around the image as well. Like I said, it worked in the past (on Quark 4 anyway)


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Quark did not have proper transparency support 'til the latest version(7), so clipping paths are the way to achieve it in previous versions - as face1 wrote.

Of course, I now use Indesign.


----------

